# London licence working different city



## Et7 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello. Has anyone got this issue- you still have a London pco licence but you live elsewhere in uk? Have had difficulty getting insurance. They seem to think you need licence for where you live? Anyone found a company that will accept different London licence with different city home address?
Thanks.


----------

